# Sublimation, Plastisol, HTV oh my!



## mikeyboy45005 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm just getting started. I've been using HTV and realizing that there has to be a more efficient way to print some of my simple designs instead of cutting/weeding etc. 

I bought a batch of transfers from World Pro and am curious..which type are they? At a closer look they appear to be printed but I can't figure out what printed them. 

I toyed around with inkjet/Jet Pro paper but I don't think it's a good solution for me. 

any ideas?


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

If you mean Pro World,they are plastisol. Same as screenprint,but on transfer paper.


----------



## mikeyboy45005 (Oct 7, 2014)

jeepers94 said:


> If you mean Pro World,they are plastisol. Same as screenprint,but on transfer paper.


Thank you. Yes, I did mean Pro World. Do you know if you can buy a printer that prints them or do you have to learn screen printing and screen print onto trx paper?


----------



## mikeyboy45005 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you. Yes, I did mean Pro World. 

Is there a printer I can buy that does this or do you think they screen print directly onto transfer paper?


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

It is screen printed. No printer used.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Plastisol is also called indirect screen printing. What happens is that a company like ProWorld will use the same (or similar?) technique as a normal screenprint onto a tee. However, instead of a tee, they will print the the design onto special release paper.

This is whet they send to you. You then use a heat press to transfer the design from the release paper onto the tee or sweatshirt.

Screen printing on your own is an option but I prefer not to go through the hassle, mess, time, etc. Plastisol is a better option for me.


----------

